# Pau Gasol named to Western Conference All-Star team (?)



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Here is a link to the NBA.com 2006 All-Star Ballot. Grizzlies fans and Pau Gasol fans, you can vote _daily_ for Pau Gasol from now until January 22, 2006.

Also, by erasing cookies, you can vote multiple times for Gasol from the same computer.

Pau Gasol's 2005-06 Statistics

Memphis Grizzlies currently *5th* best record in the Western Conference


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Andrei Kirilenko thinks Pau Gasol should be an All-Star*



> *Gasol an All-Star in Kirilenko's eyes*
> 
> MEMPHIS, Tenn. — The Memphis Grizzlies are mounting quite a campaign to get big man Pau Gasol to his first NBA All-Star Game, replete with buttons that say "Vote Pau."
> It didn't take a hand-out, though, to convince at least one member of the Jazz that Gasol should be going to the league's annual in-season showcase game next month at Houston.
> ...


Link


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Andrei Kirilenko thinks Pau Gasol should be an All-Star*

should but won't be in it there are too many power forwards in the west and in the league right now for him to win it


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Andrei Kirilenko thinks Pau Gasol should be an All-Star*



Seed said:


> should but won't be in it there are too many power forwards in the west and in the league right now for him to win it


Are you talking about Memhet Okur?

Barring injury or a total collapse, Pau Gasol is an All-Star lock. If the coaches' voting was decided today, he'd absolutely be on the team.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Andrei Kirilenko thinks Pau Gasol should be an All-Star*



> Re: Andrei Kirilenko thinks Pau Gasol should be an All-Star



And so do I...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Andrei Kirilenko thinks Pau Gasol should be an All-Star*

if hes not an allstar something is wrong with the NBA. i dont know why in the world yao ming is leading the votes. hes nowhere near the player pau is thats for sure.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Andrei Kirilenko thinks Pau Gasol should be an All-Star*



Bonzinator said:


> I dont know why in the world yao ming is leading the votes.



Popularity...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Andrei Kirilenko thinks Pau Gasol should be an All-Star*

He numbers are there and I think he should be there Of course not as starer But He should be there.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Andrei Kirilenko thinks Pau Gasol should be an All-Star*



Bonzinator said:


> if hes not an allstar something is wrong with the NBA. i dont know why in the world yao ming is leading the votes. hes nowhere near the player pau is thats for sure.


Millions and Millions of Chinese people with internet access


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Gregg Popovich calls Pau Gasol "an All-Star."*

This is a huge quote, considering it's coming from the guy who will most likely be coaching the Western All-Stars in February.



> *On Pau Gasol...*
> He’s a great player. He’s an All-Star. You don’t totally stop an All-Star.


This coming after a dominant performance (although a poor FT shooting night) from Gasol in a one-point loss to the Spurs Saturday.

He's a lock.

http://www.nba.com/grizzlies/news/quotes-060114-spurs.html


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Gregg Popovich calls Pau Gasol "an All-Star."*

Pau is just getting better and better every game. I think playing the Spurs back to back is a good measuring stick for us mentally. Watching us vs. The Spurs and Detroit assures me that we are one offseason away from being a NBA FINALS contender. I think we are going to have to break Eddie Jones salary slot in to two rotation players and upgrade Dahntay Jones.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Gregg Popovich calls Pau Gasol "an All-Star."*

Gasol is an amazing player. He's definitely a superstar, but I don't know about an All-Star. I haven't been watching him as much this year though, and Pop's opinion is worth alot more than mine.

I also can hardly recognize him anymore with that beard. Looks almost like a skinny Dirk now:biggrin:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Gregg Popovich calls Pau Gasol "an All-Star."*



Rawse said:


> This is a huge quote, considering it's coming from the guy who will most likely be coaching the Western All-Stars in February.


Actually, the Western All-Star coach will probably be Avery Johnson, unless they changed the rule about not having the same All-Star coach 2 years in a row. They didn't, as far as I know.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Gregg Popovich calls Pau Gasol "an All-Star."*

Whoever the coach, Pau ought to be in that All Star game, one way or another.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Pau Gasol finishes fourth in Western forward voting*

That's right. He surged ahead of Dirk Nowitzki. 

That grassroots campaign the Memphis organization made a huge impact, it seems. It's too bad that if we keep losing and Pau keeps developing a rep as a guy who doesn't play in the fourth quarter, an All-Star snub seems more and more likely.

Final results:



> Tracy McGrady (Hou) 1,818,932
> Tim Duncan (SA) 1,518,796
> Kevin Garnett (Minn) 1,479,386
> *Pau Gasol (Mem) 662,916*
> ...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Pau Gasol finishes fourth in Western forward voting*

Magic Johnson and Charles Barkley both had Pau on their All-Star reserve list tonight.

By comparison, Carmelo Anthony wasn't on any of Magic, Charles or Kenny's lists. I can't remember which lists Marion made - he might have made them all.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Pau Gasol finishes fourth in Western forward voting*

Marc Stein selects Gasol to All-Star reserve team



> The coaches, remember, are instructed by the league to vote based on what they think best serves the respective West and East squads . . . without strict adherence to the positions where players are listed on the ballot. Expect the West's coaches, then, to tab Nowitzki, Garnett or Gasol as a center because they're all 7-foot forwards who a) occasionally masquerade as a five man and b) must be on the team. I always leave the actual ballot-punching to the fans, but had I punched one, Marcus Camby would have been my choice over Yao Ming at center. Yet Camby, as good as he was before getting hurt in late December, has missed too much time for me to install him as a reserve when it's already so tough to make room for all the forwards out West. I settled on Gasol here because he plays as much in the post now as any other forward.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Vote Now, Vote Pau!*

Pau Gasol to take part in All-Star festivities



> Steve Nash, Tony Parker, Peja Stojakovic, Andrew Bogut and Pau Gasol join other international stars to host basketball clinics for fans at the FedEx Global Village at NBA All-Star Jam Session.


Pau Gasol Global Mailbox


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Vote Now, Vote Pau!*

Elton Brand, Dirk Nowitzki, Kevin Garnett, Shawn Marion...it's going to be tough to make it for Pau. Brand and Dirk are locks as the forwards, so that leaves Garnett, Marion, Gasol, and Anthony all battling for those two "Utility" positions. 

I'm not sure why Stein is not giving Brand all that much props.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Vote Now, Vote Pau!*



KokoTheMonkey said:


> Elton Brand, Dirk Nowitzki, Kevin Garnett, Shawn Marion...it's going to be tough to make it for Pau. Brand and Dirk are locks as the forwards, so that leaves Garnett, Marion, Gasol, and Anthony all battling for those two "Utility" positions.
> 
> I'm not sure why Stein is not giving Brand all that much props.


Pau's most likely to get in at center. He deserves it more than Garnett and at least as much as Anthony and Marion though. NBA fans also want to see Gasol more than they want to see Carmelo or Marion, too. And Brand and Dirk, for that matter.

I'm expecting seniority and politics to come into play, but with as many writers and pundits putting Pau at center on their predictions, I think the coaches will do the same.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Pau Gasol All-Star thread*

Greg Anthony says Pau should be an All-Star



> *7. Should the Grizzlies finally have their first All-Star?*
> 
> Yes. Pau Gasol is an All-Star in my book.





> *10. All right, who are your All-Star reserves?*
> 
> For the West, I have Paul, *Gasol*, Anthony, Dirk Nowitzki, Tony Parker, Shawn Marion and Elton Brand. Most of these were easy calls. The close call for me was Paul over Ray Allen and Baron Davis.
> 
> In the East, I have Arenas, Vince Carter and Paul Pierce, who is not on a winning team but is having such a monster year that he has to be on the team. To replace the injured Jermaine O'Neal, I'd pick Redd. And I have four Pistons -- Chauncey Billups, Richard Hamilton, Rasheed Wallace and Ben Wallace.


Interestingly, Greg leaves KG off his list.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Pau Gasol All-Star thread*



Rawse said:


> Greg Anthony says Pau should be an All-Star
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Pau Gasol All-Star Thread*

Pau Gasol is an All-Star!

According to affiliate



> A star is born!
> Posted: 2/8/2006 6:38:09 PM
> 
> For the first time in franchise history the Grizzlies will have a representative in the NBA All-Star game. Eyewitness Sports has learned Pau Gasol will be a reserve center for the western conference during All-Star Weekend. The Grizzlies fifth year player is averaging 19.6 points, 9.2 rebounds, and 4.3 rebounds thru 47 games this season.
> ...


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Pau Gasol All-Star Thread*



Rawse said:


> Pau Gasol is an All-Star!



About time he gets the recognition he deservers...

Great job P.G....

Congrats to him, and I look forward to seeing him play.... :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: ....




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

How does Gasol deserve it at least as much as Marion considering he has worse stats on a worse team. And those are not small differences really..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Amareca said:


> How does Gasol deserve it at least as much as Marion considering he has worse stats on a worse team. And those are not small differences really..


Pau's gotten the team to where they were almost single-handedly. Marion has the MVP of the league.

I mean, have you seen the washed-up, shot-chucking scrubs we have on this team lately?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Rawse said:


> I mean, have you seen the washed-up, shot-chucking scrubs we have on this team lately?


Gasol looked like one of those tonight and probably lately..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Amareca said:


> Gasol looked like one of those tonight and probably lately..


Tough when it's Pau vs the world.

Don't act like Marion can play 5v1 for 15 straight games and put up numbers, especially if Raja Bell or Eddie House for example just started unrepententy launching up fadeaway shots with 20 on the clock for absolutely no reason like Bobby Jackson does.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Pau Gasol All-Star Thread*



Rawse said:


> Pau Gasol is an All-Star!
> 
> According to affiliate
> 
> ...



:banana: 
:banana: 
:banana: 
:banana: 
:banana:
:banana: 

:banana: 
:banana: 
:banana: 
:banana: 
:banana: 
:banana: 
:banana: 
:banana: 
:banana:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Pau Gasol All-Star Thread*

Congrats to Pau, I've been impressed with him every time I have seen him this year. I've always been a really big fan of his skillset, not such a big fan of the inconsistency. But I love his amazing post game, footwork, touch, and he has been attacking the hoop hard this year. Plus the kicker in his game is that he can pass the ball marvelously and also hit the jumper out to 15 feet or so. A lot better on defense and as a shotblocker this year too. The guy is just playing tremendous basketball, and has really become a great all-around big man. Now the Grizzlies just need to get him more help! 

Either way, he deserves the spot without a doubt in my mind. With Duncan playing really hurt, and Garnett having the worst year of his prime career, I think Gasol is playing as well as any power forward in the league, which is big praise from me because Brand is my boy and Dirk is also one of my favorite players.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

he played like a punk tonight, that was the worst 4th qtr performance by a team ive ever seen. took them 11 minutes to get their 8th point. they have consistently folded in the 4th qtr this year, what a shame. they miss Damon bad. bobby jackson is not an NBA starter


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

nickrock23 said:


> he played like a punk tonight, that was the worst 4th qtr performance by a team ive ever seen. took them 11 minutes to get their 8th point. they have consistently folded in the 4th qtr this year, what a shame. they miss Damon bad. bobby jackson is not an NBA starter


Agreed on everything.

At some point, Gasol's going to have to just start trying to do everything himself. He's too unselfish. It's a _miracle_ that he still expends so much wasted time trying to set up Jones, Jackson and Battier for easy shots, when they just clank every single one of them.

Teams are just sticking two or three guys on Pau and daring proven three-point shooters to shoot threes, and as it turns out, they can't hit a damned barn.

Shane Battier against the Clippers was a season-long allegory. He scored 16 points in the first on 7-12 shooting. He was 0-6 for zero points the rest of the night. The fact that he's still averaging 40 percent from distance is unbelievable and shows exactly how hot he was in November. He started out blazing from three earlier in the year, but he's been one of the worst offenders during this month-long avalanche and even before that.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

alot of guy are still deferring to him (battier) also, he's alot more prominent in the offense this year. but he is a solid defender, and he's fundamentally sound. i like him. it seems like they just fold in the clutch. i remember 2 games recently, the one against the sixers, eddie missed 2 free throws late, they lost that one, and another one.. Atkins missed FT's late that would have iced it also. eddie is a career 81% FT shooter, now he's 75%.. his shot has changed i did notice that, could be that his wrist is finally healed after years of being hurt.
this has so much to do with Damon, because he is one of the most clutch guys in the NBA , and no one on the team is willing to take that big shot when it matters. they are so dominant quarters 1-3. they are smothering defensively and they pass the ball great, then the game gets tight and they cant do anything. i like having warrick in there because he is aggresive, he may get blocked or make dumb plays but he's a guy thats going to get to the line because of his aggression. also want more PT for Dahntay jones . they missed miller last night too.


----------

